# BCM4313 won't connect faster than ~60mb

## clytle374

Just upgraded our router with a 802.11N(Netgear N300.  The other laptop is now connecting at 300Mb, but this one stays around 50mb.  I did see it up around 68mb once. 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 0510

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at 54000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-78-ff-ff-50-cc-af

   Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: brcmsmac

   Kernel modules: brcmsmac

```

```
cory-netbook cory # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"NETGEAR"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: E0:46:9A:82:26:1C   

          Bit Rate=65 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:6  Invalid misc:42   Missed beacon:0

```

And here it is sitting next to the router, a bit faster

```
cory-netbook cory # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"NETGEAR"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: E0:46:9A:82:26:1C   

          Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-30 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:6  Invalid misc:49   Missed beacon:0

```

I tried forcing it, but that had no effect.

```
iwconfig wlan0 rate 300M

```

Any suggestions?  Or should I be in the hardware section?

Thanks

Cory

----------

## djdunn

probably the NIC is getting downgraded from using n to using g for some reason, i would assume a configuration error?

----------

## clytle374

 *djdunn wrote:*   

> probably the NIC is getting downgraded from using n to using g for some reason, i would assume a configuration error?

 

Possibly, I added support to the kernel config  for the brcmsmac module and emerged the firmware.  Installed the module and set up the connection with nm-applet.  I just read though manual configuration of the wireless and don't see anything different than through the nm-applet.  

Unfortunately, I have no idea where else to look.  Wireless has always 'just worked' before, I'm far from a expert.

Thanks

Cory

----------

## Dark Shoyu

I'm also having the same problem. I found that net-wireless/broadcom-sta works with 802.11n, but I'd rather/like to use brcmsmac... I've been trying to find the right configuration for a whole week already, but no luck so far. : ( I'm using kernel version 3.3.4 )

----------

## Ant P.

60Mbps is beyond g speeds, so I'd assume it's a signal strength thing. Try changing the channel a few times?

----------

## cravengemetzel

@Dark Shoyu, the brcmsmac driver was found in:

Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> Wireless LAN -> Broadcom softmac driver (or something very similar to this)

in the kernel menuconfig .

As of kernel 3.3.4, it seems to have disappeared somewhere else, though, however . But you could give it a shot and rebuild the kernel with brcmsmac as a module, then load it upon reboot with modprobe .

I am trying to rebuild the kernel with brcmsmac but I can only seem to find the brcmfmac driver, which is not the one that I need . 

Anyhow, good luck, and if you do manage to find "brcmsmac" in the kernel 3.3.4 menuconfig, do let me know of your findings please ! (:

----------

## codegrinder

 *cravengemetzel wrote:*   

> As of kernel 3.3.4, it seems to have disappeared somewhere else, though, however .

 

It is still there, but you have to enable it's dependencies. Make a search in menuconfig with / on brcmsmac, and it will show you what it depends on.

----------

